# FF Boer questions



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello ladies and gents!

It's been a while since I've posted and it's been a heck of a kidding season. We had an accidental breeding of a Nigerian dwarf to my boer buck, the gorgeous chocolate girl died (sad morning) but momma lived. Two weeks later my favorite doe kidded a beautiful little boy, and one kid that wasn't fully formed {does anyone have any answers as to why that happened?} well long and emotional story short, our doe Marci passed away two days later- after a necropsy we found out she had endometriosis and her cervix was hugely the problem too.

Her daughter turned a year old in January and is now expecting kids of her own, but this kidding season already has me very nervous. One moment she's sunken in and the babies are dropped, and the next she looks like she's barely at day 100. I've attached pictures to see what everyone thinks. My mother thinks she'll last another 3 weeks, I'm thinking more like a week. Her mom didn't drop all of her milk until after she kidded her first time, so I'm expecting the same with her. Her ligs are VERY soft and her vulva is usually swollen and separates when she stretches. Any opinions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she has some more time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I think so too, more time.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you! I'm just so nervous about her kidding after everything else that has happened this season already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I know the feeling, we all worry.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Mom just called and said Toots had "red goo" coming out which I'm gonna go ahead and assume she's close. (She said it's not blood red but that amber color) Can someone remind me how long after the amber goo that she will go into labor?? Should they stay pretty close to the barn?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, Amber goo can mean imminent labor. Sometimes it's just dried mucus plug...If it's streaming out, stay right there with her.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She said it was just a little bit that was coming out but she's gonna check on her here in a few


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

If it's amber goo, she should kid very soon. Let us know


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

The amber discharge is gone, but here's the pictures she sent!












I think we might be getting closer!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That rump looks very close to kidding time to me. But then there's the doe code of honor so she could do anything! And I'm not familiar with her usual conformation. 
Any sort of amber colored discharge would indicate that watching her closely is wise.
I'm so sorry about your losses! It's so hard to lose goats. I hope this kidding goes smoothly for you.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She looks like she has just a little bit to go.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Mom said there was a string of discharge this morning!! Thinking the next few hours!!! I will put up pics when I get them!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Got one big boy so far! His name is Waylon!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any more kids?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

It just ended up being the buckling. He's massive- 9 pounds. Mom is having some diarrhea tonight, is that normal?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hooray!! :stars::stars::stars:
Congratulations. He's a darling.

How bad is the dam's diareah?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

About like cow manure


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm.. the diarrhea doesn't sound good..I'm not really sure about that though. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Momma is much better today but her vulva is still VERY swollen. It was a pretty traumatic so I'm thinking this is okay? Has anyone had experience like this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute,congrats. 

For the swelling on her vulva, put some prep H on it and just the tip of your finger tip on the inside of there as well. It will help her.

If you have banamine give her a dose of that too.

Remember she won't like you touching her, it hurts, but the Prep H will help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Not so good. Going to the vet tomorrow. Here's her vulva


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ooh that looks rough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, worse than I have ever seen. 

Can she pee OK?

Glad she is going to the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely glad to hear she is going to the vet.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She is peeing fine, but I'm nervous and she has an appointment first thing tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did it go with the vet visit?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I learned a lot to say the least. 

Toots had the same infection that her mother had when we lost her. However, her cervix had closed so it wasn't all the way through her tract. She was put out, vagina was thoroughly washed out, lots of infection came out, and she is on anti-inflammatories and some antibiotics. She did have a rip in her vaginal wall and that was causing the bleeding but he expects a full recovery. 
It is still a tough thing to treat, but we caught it early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to help her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad she was seen by the vet and they figured out her issue and started treatment.

Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm glad she is doing better


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...did they say what caused the infection?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

No they just said its been a bad year for everyone. She is still very swollen but he said nothing we have done caused it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...I am not looking forward to my girls kidding...makes me crazy every season.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well another rough day. Below is a photo of her vulva. Needless to say, we called our vet and back to the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh gosh!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awful. I hope he can help you.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

*Gasp!!*
That poor girl! Sending up prayers that she will feel better soon.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Poor thing! I hope your vet can help her!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers for help for her and you. So sorry this is happening.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, poor girl.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are the medications she is on now. She's eating fine and still sassy. We let everyone out for the first time today and she asserted dominance which is a good sign. Very hopeful- thank you all for your prayers!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's her tonight. Already looking better!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my! Poor girl, praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she seems to be recovering quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look better. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm glad she's doing better!! Keep us updated on everything


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As the swelling goes down, it will get dry and crackly. Unless the vet says differently, some vitamin E oil will help the external swelling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

How is she doing?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, she is so much better. I don't have a picture but I'm told you can hardly tell she was even swollen! I so appreciate all of the help!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm glad she's doing better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome to here.


----------

